# Hello... A guitar learner



## butt

Hello everybody... I am a newbie here.. I love Guitar and now a days I am trying really hard to learn how to play a Guitar. Can any body guide me or give me a specific link from where I can see how to play.. I am tired of watching Utube Videos. So wanna try something new.. Thanks


----------



## jani

Electric or acoustic?


----------



## Mesa

Bored of youtube videos? Learn some stuff by ear.

Who's the best acoustic guitarist in the world? Tommy Emmanuel. His advice? "Let music be your teacher".

Works for me!


----------



## brianvds

For classical guitar, you can try http://www.classicalguitardelcamp.com/

Lots of professional and gifted amateur guitarists hang out there and can give advice, and they have a huge library of public domain, graded sheet music as well.

I have been dabbling in classical guitar for many years now, and I am still a beginner. That is what comes of lack of time to practice. But I have begun to see the beauty in all those ultra-simple little beginner's pieces, so it's great fun.


----------

